# Help identifying grinder.



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

Hello does anyone recognise this grinder?

  

  

  

Sorry about the image quality, it is all I have.

Price for it is not too high, but I can't work out the manufacturer let alone the model.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Looks like a mazzer froma cursory view by a none expert.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Missy said:


> Looks like a mazzer froma cursory view by a none expert.


I don't think so. Not unless it's really really really old.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I think it is an aristarco


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

From the general shape and the portafilter holder I would say it is an old aristaco


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Dutch rebuild project here https://www.kaffee-netz.de/threads/aristarco-se-n-restaurieren.48758/


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Thecatlinux said:


> Dutch rebuild project here https://www.kaffee-netz.de/threads/aristarco-se-n-restaurieren.48758/


Looks very German!?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Jon said:


> Looks very German!?


zijn alle nederlandse mij


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

Thank you, can anyone have a guess at model and burr size? The wattage seems to begin with a 4.

I can't seem to find any real information on them online or a past catalogue. Does anyone know when they stopped making grinders.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Is the doser lid one piece or two?

Re-visiting the photo of the label I think it is an SE/N


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Do I get a prize for getting it right first


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I knew I had seen it, that type of portafilter holder, The question was only whether or not I could find it again and post before the Grinder Guru....

Evidently not.....

The prize goes to cc for sure.

Edit:While most of us look to Google to resolve any question on grinders, cc just goes to his workshop and looks at his stock


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> Do I get a prize for getting it right first


yes , notoriety for being a grinder guru


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

grumpydaddy said:


> Edit:While most of us look to Google to resolve any question on grinders, cc just goes to his workshop and looks at his stock


Sad but true


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

Thanks for all the help everyone.

Here is the listing - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182370309394?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

I am going to pass on it, from the sounds of things it is a very old machine and as I would not be seeing it before purchasing, I do not want to take the risk.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Are you looking for a doer upper or a ready machine?


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

grumpydaddy said:



> Are you looking for a doer upper or a ready machine?


I don't mind a bit of a doer upper, but nothing major, to be honest at the moment I am really just looking for potential bargains as my Compak K3 is enough for my Gaggia Classic, but I already know I want to upgrade so just keeping an eye out.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Lol. You sound like me! I've just bought a dodgy beast so I can do brewed on a separate grinder!


----------

